# Are there any CM10/AOKP themes that aren't dark and depressing?



## jwwpua (Jul 17, 2012)

I understand that dark themes improve battery life, but I'm so tired of it. I'd like something with a white or light gray background for menus and popups, as opposed to the black and dark gray that every theme seems to have. I love Android (came from iPhone months ago), but I just am tired of the super dark interface... The only thing I've seen close to what I'd like is MIUI, but it's a complete ROM instead of just a theme.

Any suggestions? I'm willing to pay a few bucks for one, so I'm not just looking for free! Thanks


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jwwpua said:


> I understand that dark themes improve battery life, but I'm so tired of it. I'd like something with a white or light gray background for menus and popups, as opposed to the black and dark gray that every theme seems to have. I love Android (came from iPhone months ago), but I just am tired of the super dark interface... The only thing I've seen close to what I'd like is MIUI, but it's a complete ROM instead of just a theme.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm willing to pay a few bucks for one, so I'm not just looking for free! Thanks


Search play store for CM10 themes. Theres hundreds.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Search for ghost or unblacked. It would be just what your looking for. There was a version that had orange text along with the white called dreamscycle (sp) that looked really nice. Ghost is nice too. I use both when I'm not wanting the blacked out look.

Edit: here you go http://rootzwiki.com...e__hl__nmiltner
And Ghost http://rootzwiki.com...e__hl__nmiltner


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Popstyle is my favorite. I'm looking for some icons that look good other than stock icons with it though.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> Popstyle is my favorite. I'm looking for some icons that look good other than stock icons with it though.


Popstyle is pretty amazing... I love the new feel it gives Android


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Popstyle is pretty amazing... I love the new feel it gives Android


do you have any icon recommendations?


----------

